# Wandering around a winter wonderland



## JustJazzie (Oct 27, 2017)

These days are probably my favorite days every year. Waking up to a sparkling, crystal covered paradise is about as good as it gets!

Decided to have a bit of fun with these and try some super shallow DOF shots, and then did some practice with split toning in the editing phase. 

1)





2)




3)




4)




5)


----------



## Braineack (Oct 27, 2017)

I kept clicking the winner button, but it wasn't adding more than 1...


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 27, 2017)

Beautiful.  I love that last one with the vertical lines and the soft bokeh balls.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 27, 2017)

Very nice. It's about that time around my crib...


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 27, 2017)

Braineack said:


> I kept clicking the winner button, but it wasn't adding more than 1...


:giggle: Thanks, @Braineack! I am glad you enjoyed them



SquarePeg said:


> Beautiful.  I love that last one with the vertical lines and the soft bokeh balls.


Thank you! That one is a favorite of mine, too. It ended up setting the tone for the series.



jcdeboever said:


> Very nice. It's about that time around my crib...


Thank you!
Its a fantastic time of year for us photographers. But not so much for our fingers. I never have figured out how to operate my camera fluidly with gloves on.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 27, 2017)

One more I decided was worth editing.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 27, 2017)

These are really nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 27, 2017)

Outstanding!!!  I will say however, if I never got a chance to capture images like that again, I could die quite happily.  I'm a big fan of raindrops on spider webs!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 27, 2017)

Beautiful.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 28, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> These are really nice!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you, Smoke665. 



tirediron said:


> Outstanding!!!  I will say however, if I never got a chance to capture images like that again, I could die quite happily.  I'm a big fan of raindrops on spider webs!


It is QUITE chilly out trying to capture these. 
Oddly enough, Ive never seen/captured a raindrop covered spider web. I did get a really nice frosted one a few years back! Still a favorite image of mine.

Maybe I am in the wrong part of the yard for spiders?



snowbear said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you, SnowBear!


----------



## crimbfighter (Oct 28, 2017)

Really nice! We don't have much frost by me yet, but I love it when it comes in.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 28, 2017)

Beautiful set.  We are starting to get a touch of frost overnight around here as well but not quite like that yet.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 28, 2017)

Great set.


----------

